# What's the coldest your 2nd Gen has gone into AutoStop?



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My '17 hatch won't do it under 40. Was driving home and it was 42 and it would do it. Hit 39 and it stopped


----------



## Willsie (Jan 9, 2020)

Mine only works if it's warmer than 5 Celsius. It's a '17 Hatch.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

41F or above mine works. 2018 Cruze Diesel.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The 16 and 17 are programmed for 41*

18 and 19 are programmed for 14*. 

No idea why on the lower temp. 

Don't know about the diesels.


----------



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Most likely it should've been either 14 from the start or someone boogered the programming in 18 and reversed the numbers to 14.

Either way, one is wrong and was input the wrong way. My guess is the 41 was wrong and was corrected to 14.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

Our 16 and 17 were both ~41.

Maybe they were afraid the engine would lose too much heat and diminish fuel savings from the autostop event?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Haha I wonder if a GM tech straight up typo'd it and it shipped that way. 41 and 14 seem like an awfully strange coincidence. If that were the case though you'd think that would be a simple and quick firmware update issued from the dealer. 

On my 18 it definitely autostops below 41F. 

What's more irritating than that though is that I thought there was some sort of protocol in place to not autostop until the engine reached a certain temp? I've definitely had my car on numerous occasions autostop at the first stop light when I leave work which is less than half a block a way (probably 200ft max) No chance it's warmed up by then which worries me a bit because I'd rather limit cold start conditions as much as possible.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Driving in L6 disables auto stop.

Some of us have a module that plugs in to the hood switch. And never have to deal with autostop.

There's a thread on here for the module.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh yeah I don't have a problem with autostop per se. I know that it's a pretty contentious topic here though. I just think it's weird that it seems a little inconsistent. For the most part it doesn't bother me though and I appreciate the tiny boost in MPGs it gives me.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> Driving in L6 disables auto stop.
> 
> Some of us have a module that plugs in to the hood switch. And never have to deal with autostop.
> 
> There's a thread on here for the module.


Except for the issues it can cause with things like remote start. AS doesn't bug me NEARLY enough to warrant dealing with wonky things from it tricking the hood open sensor


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

WillL84 said:


> Except for the issues it can cause with things like remote start. AS doesn't bug me NEARLY enough to warrant dealing with wonky things from it tricking the hood open sensor


I don't use the remote. If I want remote. I use the Chevrolet app instead. I like it better. I don't need to point the remote. Stand outside. Or be in close proximity. The app will start my car from the other side of the world.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Point the remote? ? It's not a TV. I start my car with the remote from inside the house where it's warm. And I don't have to pay for the connected services to use the app either ?‍♂


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The app is free


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The app is free. The "connected services" subscription required to connect the app to your car is only free with new purchase for a limited time. Buy used like I did and you have to pay for it


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

You need to buy the subscription to use the app that way


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> The app is free


Yeah I think maybe you didn't realize that you're paying for an Onstar service.
You can use the app for free sure, but to remote start within the app, you need an Onstar plan.

How is the app though? I remember downloading it when I first got the car and didn't see much need for it? Any cool new features?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Yeah I think maybe you didn't realize that you're paying for an Onstar service.
> You can use the app for free sure, but to remote start within the app, you need an Onstar plan.
> 
> How is the app though? I remember downloading it when I first got the car and didn't see much need for it? Any cool new features?


No cool features and onstar is not needed.

Chevrolet provides 5 years complimentary 

I'm not subscribed to anything on the car.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> No cool features and onstar is not needed.
> 
> Chevrolet provides 5 years complimentary
> 
> I'm not subscribed to anything on the car.


Oh dang, thats a sweet deal. I got 3 months free with my car haha


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> The 16 and 17 are programmed for 41*
> 
> 18 and 19 are programmed for 14*.
> 
> ...





goochman said:


> Most likely it should've been either 14 from the start or someone boogered the programming in 18 and reversed the numbers to 14.
> 
> Either way, one is wrong and was input the wrong way. My guess is the 41 was wrong and was corrected to 14.





PolarisX said:


> Our 16 and 17 were both ~41.
> 
> Maybe they were afraid the engine would lose too much heat and diminish fuel savings from the autostop event?


If the 41F and 14F numbers were simply due to an engineers input error, expect a big lawsuit in the next few years lol.

2017 and 2018 use different oil (not to be that guy bringing it up!). Interestingly thats 5C and -10C respectively. According to this guy Difference between 0w20 and 5w30 motor oil | stikkitnow "In a 5W-30 for example, 5 represents the viscosity of the oil at a low temperature of 5 degrees Celsius," which is my 2017 oil spec, and start/start temp shutoff. I can't tell if its BS or not, I'm not an oil guy, or much of a car guy for that matter. I have not found much Googling 5W 30 5 degrees C.

And this GM Auto Engine Stop/Start Systems – TechLink has some great info, including the enabling criteria for GM start/stop. You'll notice there's no mention of the outside temperate whatsoever! It does mention:

Ambient and engine coolant temperature correlation must meet specified values.
Ambient and transmission fluid temperature correlation must meet specified values.
My guess is -10C and 5C are safe easy to use number that they tied to certain other numbers measuring oil viscosity.
Car says: Its 14F, if temp gets lower oil viscosity will be wrong (car does not know exact oil viscosity at the time, just pre recorded estimates based on temp), and car disables start stop" OR the
Car is able to determine oil viscosity at a certain value at any given time to disable start/stop, meaning the 14F and 41F are just rough estimates for us as end users to know what to expect. Just guesses though. Hopefully it will point someone in the right direction.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Iamantman said:


> Oh dang, thats a sweet deal. I got 3 months free with my car haha


I don't know who told you 3 months but I got told 5 years was complimentary for everyone. It used to be a year I think it was. 
I don't remember if it was Onstar or Chevrolet that told me. I think it was Onstar as I was inquiring about the built in wifi which att supplies the service.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> No cool features and onstar is not needed.
> 
> Chevrolet provides 5 years complimentary
> 
> I'm not subscribed to anything on the car.


5 years to the first owner. That leaves and you only get 3 months as a second owner like me. Also I'm not paying for onstar just to use remote start on an app when I have it built into my key fob lol


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> No cool features and onstar is not needed.
> 
> Chevrolet provides 5 years complimentary
> 
> I'm not subscribed to anything on the car.


$15/month for the remote services https://my.chevrolet.com/onstar/learn


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

WillL84 said:


> 5 years to the first owner. That leaves and you only get 3 months as a second owner like me. Also I'm not paying for onstar just to use remote start on an app when I have it built into my key fob lol


37 years driving and I've never used remote start anyways. No big deal to me. And personally. I don't see the need to lower my economy unless I lived in the dakotas.

I fire up my car. Wait till the idle drops to normal and drive. By that time the oil is already warming up.

You young bucks that love todays technology. Would probably die if you had to deal with NO technology for 100 years.

Remote start, hid headlights, heated seats.

My first few cars were carbureted and didn't even have ac. Gas still contained lead. The ignition system was a distributor with points and condensor.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Lol I'm not throwing a kid into a car that's 15°. I'll look out the window and press the button and warm it up


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

41 is printed in the manual too 

Seems a bit high to me, and I forget about it every dang winter and wonder why my car's still running at a stop.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> You young bucks that love todays technology. Would probably die if you had to deal with NO technology for 100 years.


Snowwy, I found you an avatar 

Doug











.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

WillL84 said:


> Lol I'm not throwing a kid into a car that's 15°. I'll look out the window and press the button and warm it up


When I was a kid, my dad had a 1968 Olds 88 with the Rocket 455 under the hood. Besides a hot lamp on the instrument cluster, there was a cold lamp as well.

On those cold winter mornings in the Ohio Valley, I can remember waiting for that cold light to go out, 'cause we knew at that moment, we could crank the heat and get warm air out of the vents instead of cold 

Of course, by then, we had arrived at the school, and it was time to get out of the car and back into the cold 

Doug

.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I had read earlier on this site that Autostart is active to 14F but in my experience this winter, it isn't auto-stopping very much when temps are in the 20's or lower. I know the engine has to be warmed up etc but even on some 40 mile drives I've had times when I come to a nice firm stop and for whatever reason it just doesn't stop and that seems more frequent when temps are low.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> 5 years to the first owner. That leaves and you only get 3 months as a second owner like me. Also I'm not paying for onstar just to use remote start on an app when I have it built into my key fob lol


Oh man, this is infuriating. So that means someone else owned my "new" car before I got it? Or is my dealer just being typically shitty and/or not knowledgable about the product they sell?

My blood pressure is raising just thinking about having to deal with teh phone calls and aggrivation of fighting them on this but I'd do it to get back Sirius and emergency calling.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Oh man, this is infuriating. So that means someone else owned my "new" car before I got it? Or is my dealer just being typically shitty and/or not knowledgable about the product they sell?
> 
> My blood pressure is raising just thinking about having to deal with teh phone calls and aggrivation of fighting them on this but I'd do it to get back Sirius and emergency calling.


No, you guys have it all wrong. In 2016 (and maybe 2017) they had the program where you could get the app for free for 5 years (or life I thought). But shortly thereafter, they learned they could make money off the app and required a subscription and only gave it to you for a promotional period of 3 months. I had a 2016 with the lifetime but now I have a 2018 with no more app...It is what it is...


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well my system was reading 40 today and it still worked ?‍♂


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Fireworks234 said:


> No, you guys have it all wrong. In 2016 (and maybe 2017) they had the program where you could get the app for free for 5 years (or life I thought). But shortly thereafter, they learned they could make money off the app and required a subscription and only gave it to you for a promotional period of 3 months. I had a 2016 with the lifetime but now I have a 2018 with no more app...It is what it is...


Ahh ok cool cool. 

Thanks for reassuring me haha ?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

snowwy66 said:


> I don't know who told you 3 months but I got told 5 years was complimentary for everyone. It used to be a year I think it was.
> I don't remember if it was Onstar or Chevrolet that told me. I think it was Onstar as I was inquiring about the built in wifi which att supplies the service.


Same here mines is active until 2029


----------



## Cheyne (Aug 1, 2019)

My AutoStop completely stopped working on its own a few months ago. Anyone else have that problem? I bought my Gen2 in 2016 when it first came out


----------

